# Finally done



## chippin-in (Jul 28, 2012)

Here it is. Finally able to get all the hardware on. Everything was a different color so I had to re-color the hinges and chain. I think it came out good. My daughter likes it and thats all that matters. I still have to engrave the inside lid, but that will only take a few minutes. At work now.

Thanks for lookin

Robert

[attachment=8336]

[attachment=8337]

[attachment=8338]

[attachment=8341]

[attachment=8342]

[attachment=8343]

[attachment=8344]

[attachment=8345]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 28, 2012)

That looks great! I really like wormy wood for stuff like this, it has a great country charm to it. Good job, well done,


----------



## Kevin (Jul 28, 2012)

Outstanding job Robert. You put a ton of work into it and it shows. I know your daughter loves it!

:welldone:


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 28, 2012)

wowzerz. that is simply beautiful. i love the dovetail. was that method fairly easy to do? i'd like to do the same thing on an ash box for my dog. i have been holding off on trying it till i could talk to someone about the process...smaller sized but same detail....


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 28, 2012)

ripjack13 said:


> wowzerz. that is simply beautiful. i love the dovetail. was that method fairly easy to do? i'd like to do the same thing on an ash box for my dog. i have been holding off on trying it till i could talk to someone about the process...smaller sized but same detail....



Thanks for all the compliments. Yea Rip, its real easy when you have the right tool/jig. I use the "dovetail spline jig" and it makes it pretty much idiot proof...I proved that 

Seriously tho its an awesome jig. You can consult with Kevin about it if your interested. It works on small stuff, medium stuff and big stuff. I have used straight bits also. 

The dimensions on this chest are 21 1/2" Deep 25 1/2" Wide and 23 1/2 High...I think. Ive done smaller stuff too, like about 8x8x12, so you can do most any size item with it.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 29, 2012)

Robert looks great- finish turned out perfect...........


----------



## wade (Aug 1, 2012)

What kind of wood is that? Oak?


----------



## chippin-in (Aug 1, 2012)

wade said:


> What kind of wood is that? Oak?



Spalted ash with some curl mixed in.

Robert


----------



## txpaulie (Aug 1, 2012)

Top notch Robert!
 
That really turned out nice!

Pretty wood, well put together, hardware was a great choice, and the splines are right on!

p


----------

